# Patella Tilt



## Blackhorse (Nov 2, 2017)

What do you use for ICD-10 code?  *M22.2X1*?  Just want to make sure.


Thank you.

Blackhorse, CPC-A


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Nov 3, 2017)

*Code looks good to me*

ICD.10 was supposed to be a lot more specific than ICD.9, but this just shows all we got were a lot more codes with no real increase in specificity.

My two cents.


----------



## sxcoder1 (Nov 3, 2017)

I do use that code also.  And also agree about all the codes we don't have!


----------



## AlanPechacek (Nov 3, 2017)

*"Patellar Tilt"* is essentially a finding/abnormality based on the X-ray study, not on the physical examination.  It is seen on the Tangential or Sunrise view of the Patella.  As such, for ICD-10, the *M22 Code Set* for *Disorder of the Patella* is totally lacking of the "specificity" needed for this diagnosis.  There are several possibilities: *M22.2X _: Patellofemoral disorders*; *M22.3X _: Other derangements of the patella*; and *M22.8X _: Other disorders of the patella.*  As usual, *"Other"* applies to "none of the above."  M22.2X _ is for Patellofemoral disorders, which implies that the problem involves both the Patella and Femur, which "Patellar Tilt" does not.  I frankly don't know the difference between "disorder" and "derangement" as it applies to the Patella.  From my perspective, they are the essentially the same.  I even looked them up in the dictionary and couldn't find any significant difference in their definitions.  Based on that, I would say that both M22.3X _ or M22.8X _ would be correct, with M22.3X _ being slightly more specific.
     Furthermore, I can not figure out why there is a _5th Character_ *X* in M22.2X, M22.3X, or M22.8X.  The _5th Character_ could have simply been for laterality.  If someone can explain/justify that for me, I would appreciate it.
     Hopefully this will help (some).

Respectfully submitted, Alan Pechacek, M.D.
icd10orthocoder.com


----------

